

Wireshark 1.5.1 is now available - thefox
http://www.wireshark.org/lists/wireshark-announce/201104/msg00000.html

======
WillP
I think I'll wait for the next stable release. I'm sure I'm not the only
person terrified of Wireshark's notorious history of vulnerabilities.
Personally, I find a mixture tcpdump and custom tools to be an adequate
substitute.

